# Hepatica nobilis



## Hakone (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## Erythrone (Mar 6, 2011)

Wonderful springtime!!!

I really love hepaticas. 

I will not see mine soon... There is a lot of snow... and a snowstorm is just beginning by now.


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 6, 2011)

Beautiful color! Everything is still under snow here...


----------

